# 2.5 Gallon Nano



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

Just a simple 2.5 gallon cherry shrimp tank! Nothing special.

Red Sea Nano Filter
Black Sand
6500k Lamp 11W
Undergravel Heater Pad by Hydor (no temperature control, just raises it by around 4-5)
20 Juvie Cherries
Marimo Ball / Carpet



















Some shrimp, moved a couple...

Tank Update :1





Tank Update :3
Added a Taiwan moss Wall!
Video soon..


----------



## spec v (Aug 8, 2008)

The photos look great! I hope you have luck with the Taiwanese moss...I have had no luck growing it, it gets covered by black algae and gets smothered...my other plants are fine though!


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

New update on the tank today:










a video : (Added a piece of driftwood)


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

OK..

took the shrimp out ..
new substrate... 
and new layout...


----------



## Arkerone (Mar 15, 2011)

Love the lighting effect!

Is that the Fluval shrimp substrate? 

Will you be re-adding the shrimp?

Was the moss wall growing in too slowly for you?


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

Arkerone said:


> Love the lighting effect!
> 
> Is that the Fluval shrimp substrate?
> 
> ...


Yes fluval substrate ;P

Shrimps added back after mini-cycle...

Yea light missed some holes... it was growing weird :S


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

Update :

Some Growth...
Algae  Ugh!
Needs a trim..


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

don't worry, just diatoms...sign of unestablished nitrogen cycle.
the brown stuff will go away on its own after 3 weeks.
Or...put in an otocinclus, it'll clean the tank spotless.


----------



## archgop (Sep 19, 2010)

Canadianbettas said:


> Update :
> 
> Some Growth...
> Algae  Ugh!
> Needs a trim..


What is that grass like plant? Is it easy to grow? Does it require CO2?


----------



## mudjawd (Sep 30, 2010)

nice tank. 

The grass like plant is Eleocharis parvula or maybe eleocharis acicularis.

they show their best in medium/high light and CO2. without CO2 or with less light they will survive but will grow very slow and as it is a fine leaved plant, slow growth would mean algae accumulation (depends on tanks parameter).

DIY co2 will work good with it as it is not a CO2 hog.


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

Update again!!

The hairgrass is growing like weeed I already removed half of it... I'm getting all sorts of algae outbreaks now too after I upgraded to a 23W light and removed my timer D: bad idea i know lol




























*edit*
its not current current update.. but will add one when i get the chance..


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

i wish i can grow hairgrass like that *.*


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

quick update.. redid tanks couple months ago.. just using it to grow stuff.. lol


----------

